# Best Herbicide for Killing Poa Annua in Bermuda Lawn?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have some Poa Annua poking up in various areas of my lawn - some in clusters, most in isolated pockets all alone.

I have looked at Revolver, but the price is prohibitive ($250 + a bottle) and Negate which is more affordable (~$55).

I am also considering Katana, because it also can be used on yellow nutsedge, which I have a proliferation of yearly.

I already bought Certainty and Celsius per the "Bermuda Bible" but these don't really do much on Poa Annua it seems....

I did not get my pre-emergent down in the Fall, so that is probably why the Poa Annua is trying to make a comeback....

Here is a picture from my shaded side yard in my back yard - hodge podge of some St. Aug, Bermuda, and some weeds.

May I please ask for Forum members' thoughts on what they have used and what has worked? Dang Poa Annua!! :x


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've used Image for the nut sedge in my yard and it worked GREAT.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I would not use Revolver for POA because there are much cheaper options. Negate+ simizine should take care of this.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I would not use Revolver for POA because there are much cheaper options. Negate+ simizine should take care of this.


Revolver, Monument, Katana, or Negate, paired with Simazine. +1


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Any thoughts on Certainty + Simazine? I know certainty is labeled for POA but wondered why you didn't include it on your list @Movingshrub .


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> Any thoughts on Certainty + Simazine? I know certainty is labeled for POA but wondered why you didn't include it on your list @Movingshrub .


For every weed, but poa specifically, I want it dead. 100% dead. I don't want to contribute to resistance.

http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/search-weed.aspx?SpeciesType=Turfgrass&PrePost=Post&TurfGrass=1&OrnamentalType=&Ornamental=&OrnamentalName=&WeedType=&WID=70

Certain is a contender, albeit not the strongest performer. However, I don't think I've ever seen it used at UT's Poa Day trials.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow. Didn't realize how expensive Monument is. Negate might be the most economical option for post emergent control


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Understood. Point well taken.



Movingshrub said:


> Ortho-Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts on Certainty + Simazine? I know certainty is labeled for POA but wondered why you didn't include it on your list @Movingshrub .
> ...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, some of these herbicides for Poa Annua test one's desire to get rid of annual weeds because they cost so much.

I am getting to the point where Poa Annua will be all that is left though.

It steals nutrients, sunlight and water from my Bermuda lawn though.

So, I am going to have to spend some money and kill that dang Poa!!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks to everyone who provided feedback, @Gilley11, @CenlaLowell, @Movingshrub, @Ortho-Doc, and @daniel3507…!

I hope to get some more responses, but I realize it is still Winter most places in the USA, so responses will be slower....

I plan to take everyone's advice into account and go to Site One to purchase what I need - there is enough Poa to kill.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I bought this quart bottle at Tractor Supply on clearance for $8.99.

It has 1.6% sulfentrazone which supposedly will kill Poa Annua.

Not sure if it will at this concentration.

I also had some weeds (waxy clover looking weeds) that survived my spot treatments so far.

I think I will try this in the turf areas and see what it can do.


----------

